# dreams...



## idolomantis (Aug 17, 2008)

dreams... tho most random, weird, and sometimes scary things in life.

my weirdest.

i was in a military facility and i woke up in a mini jungle with giant faces looking at me....

i was swimming in a giant crapper with an isle of elephant poo.. with fireballs, and bats!

i was mounting a assasin bug.

i was playing soccer with a troll.

now tell me ur weirdest.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 17, 2008)

The most wierdest dream I ever had might not have even been a dream: I dreamed that I was in my bed and all of these strange noises started coming from under my bed. They werent scary sounds, it just sounded like sombody was snorking and sneezeing under my bed with a bad cold or something, lol. I jumped out of my bed and looked under it, and all I saw was blackness, but still the nostrill noises came. At this point I got freaked out so I ran downstairs, but the noises still followed me! To end the dream, i decided to climb to the top of my realy tall tree and jump off. It's always wierd, but all I do is jump of and as soon as I almost hit the ground, it just faids into blackness and I just wake up. Later, I descoverd that it was my own snorking while I sleep because of alergeas!


----------



## acerbity (Aug 17, 2008)

Well my weirdest may not be appropriate for this board, or any for that matter.

I do however have very long, intricate, drawn out dreams about zombie outbreaks where I'm like a character trying to survive in some locale.

Every time it's a different location and situation, and I wake up thinking I could make a movie out of every one of these dreams.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 17, 2008)

i,m also not going to put real weirdest.. it may make people unconsious.

@mantis dude: inever heard any real life noises in dreams.. especialy my own ones.

maybe you are a light sleeper. you can fire a canon in my room but i wont wake up.


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2008)

acerbity said:


> Well my weirdest may not be appropriate for this board, or any for that matter.I do however have very long, intricate, drawn out dreams about zombie outbreaks where I'm like a character trying to survive in some locale.
> 
> Every time it's a different location and situation, and I wake up thinking I could make a movie out of every one of these dreams.


They already have. It is called I am Legend.


----------



## matt020593 (Aug 18, 2008)

Rick said:


> They already have. It is called I am Legend.


Or Shaun of the dead :lol:


----------



## harryallard (Aug 18, 2008)

my weirdest one was the other night.

i went to a cookery class, and when i got there my teacher was marilyn manson.

he taught us how to bake a pie, and then he gave me a slice to test, but it had meat in, so i told him i was a vegetarian. he apologised and gave me veggie spagetti bolognase instead.

was reaaaalyyy weird.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> maybe you are a light sleeper. you can fire a canon in my room but i wont wake up.


I'm pretty much like you. One night, I fell asleep on a sofa. I feel of the sofa and I hit the floor. After that, my pillow fell onto my head. I was sort of kissing the floor as I fell face down and my pillow was on top of my head. My mum heard me hitting the floor and woke up. ( thats how hard i hit the floor) She put me back onto the sofa and then told me what happened the next morning. I didn't know as I was asleep throughout the entire incident.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

i slept trough this: someguys where trowing fircrackers in out frontyard.. i didnt even heard anything.

and i easily sleep trough thunderstorms.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well one night, my brother woke up in the middle of the night. He was very bored so he took out a camera. He then came to my room and opened my eyes. He then took a picture. He showed me the pic. My eyes were all very red and veiny. I of course slept through that.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

my cat was sitting on my face and my friend was filming and rofl-ing.. i slept trough...


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> my cat was sitting on my face and my friend was filming and rofl-ing.. i slept trough...


I once woke up because my brother put maple syrup on my face and let my dog into my room. My dog was licking my face like crazy! :lol:


----------

